# I can't catch my Nigerian to give him medical attention



## mfaber (Aug 17, 2016)

My male Nigerian, Freddie Mercury, had to have a wild horn removed on Monday. Whoever disbudded him as a baby didn't do it correctly and one horn started growing. I would have been happy to let him be a unicorn, but the horn took a downward turn and started growing toward his eye. Therefore we had to take him in to have it removed. Now his head is bandaged up with vet wrap and gauze with directions from the vet to change the dressing every other day. Freddie is my baby, very friendly and usually easy to catch. But since we have had to change his bandages lately (he HATES it) he has become very wary of us every time we come near him. I can't even lure him with grain or treats any longer. We have a 2 acre fenced area, so unless I can lure him into his shelter and corner him, it's impossible to catch him. Since he no longer trusts me, he won't go into the shelter when I'm around. I can't even sneak up to it, he always figures me out. Way too smart. Does anyone have any advice/suggestions to gain this little guy's trust back or just advice on catching him? I fear if he keeps this up too long his wound will become infected. Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Poor pal - he may actually be in pain! Which method did the vet use to remove it?

Does his shelter have a gate or door? And does he naturally sleep in there? I'm wondering if you can go out after dark and quietly and quickly shut him in the shelter for the next day. Give him a water bucket and some good hay to munch on and perhaps keep him in there until the wound is healed?

Otherwise, you'll have to fashion some type of temporary smaller pen and use several people to herd him into it. 

As for the actual catching process, go for a back leg snatch, that is the easiest way to catch wild goats once you have them confined and then get a collar or halter on him to tie him up for the treatment.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds like a good old goat rustling is needed. I think I would work on two issues. I would put the effort into confining him to a smaller pen and leaving him in overnight. Change bandage wrap before he goes to pasture in the morning. Lure him back with grain. Make a daily routine. Also after changing his wrap, make a good thing out of it. Spend a little time brushing him and give him a handful of snacks.


----------



## mfaber (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! I don't have a gate on his pen, but we could add one on if necessary. Keeping him separated will be hard as his mom and sister share a pen with him and we only have one. I have thought of sneaking out there at night and putting up a barrier so I can keep him in until the morning. I'm hoping that over the next day or so he will let his guard down. The vet had to remove the entire horn using a horn cutter. They had to put him out. So it's not just a shaved down horn, it's an open wound.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then you really need to keep him confined until you are done changing his bandages.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Depending on the size of their shelter, perhaps keep all 3 of them in the shelter or in a smaller make-shift pen until healing is well on its way? Just keep them on free choice hay until then? It will save all of you a lot of stress rather than re-catching him! And it's only for a short time so they will be fine off pasture.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree I would keep him penned as well. He's afraid and probably mad at you right now which I don't blame him lol but it needed to be done. You can make gates out of anything, I am the Jerry rigging queen! I have use pallets, just odd ends of fencing and I actually have 3 water troughs blocking a hole that I can't fix. Over time he will forgive you, just keep loving on him, the best way to any animals heart is grain  last year I had to cut a big scur off of my doe who was a bottle baby. She was so mad at me she was even biting and butting me after it. She got smacked when she did it and still got her lives and grain till it healed and by the time I let her out we were back best friends. So don't be to upset on how he is acting right now


----------



## mfaber (Aug 17, 2016)

We have pallets all over we can use, that's a good idea. I will probably just have to do that. Luckily they're shorties so I don't need to make it too high. It's not a huge pen by any means, but it can house all 3 of them for a few days until he heals a little more. I'm sure he will be terribly mad at me for awhile, and it seriously hurts my heart since he's my baby boy and the only one who will cuddle me. Thanks for the advice! My husband and I are also very handy with rigging up temporary fences, so we'll give it a whirl!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I have good luck catching them by filling the feeder with grain & waiting for all the goats to come eat. I kneel close to the feeder but beside it. When they all come to get grain he'll think he's "safe" from you if he gets on the other side of feeder with another goat between the 2 of you. Once they're eating it's easy to reach under the other goat's belly & grab a hind leg without him seeing your hand. Just hang on to his leg & duck your face then because the other goat will probably turn & run off when he starts having a fit. Don't forget to give him special treats while he gets his bandage changed. Did the vet give you pain meds? Otherwise maybe some aspirin would help his mood?

Do you think it would be safe to leave his collar on him for the next time, to make things a little easier on you?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When I had my wether dehorned he wasn't supposed to be in with other goats for four weeks after the surgery. 

I made a hood for him that covered his face and neck with hole for ears and eyes. It was made from the lining that they put inside of plaster casts but the same thing could be done with cotton tights.


----------



## mfaber (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and advice! I have good news-my husband came home from work last night and built a new fenced in area around the goats' shelter so they have extra room. Now I have a much smaller area to work with when grabbing him. Worked like a charm! Got the bandages changed and gave him some treats and I can finally breath easy now. I feel pretty bad keeping them in the small area (they usually have 2 acres all to themselves to graze) but it'll be over in no time. My vet didn't say to keep him separated, and they don't ever tend to be rough with each other so I'm not too worried about that. I have no way of separating them anyway since I only have one shelter. I really like the idea of the "hood"! I might have to try that. Thanks again, friends!


----------

